# Ics On Galaxy Tab Soon! Cm Team.



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

*Bravo CM Team!!*
Cyanogen team announced they are working to bring Ice Cream Sandwich on Galaxy Tab and now
Steve Kondik (aka Cyanogen) himself confirmed they have succeeded to build the ROM and will be
available to download soon. On Google+ he posted:

https://plus.google....sts/hVw7ykmsvrx
Very encouraging sign for HP Touchpad owners too. BUT ..................
I am jealous!!







LOL!!


----------



## Moon2 (Aug 24, 2011)

dark_angel said:


> *Bravo CM Team!!*
> Cyanogen team announced they are working to bring Ice Cream Sandwich on Galaxy Tab and now
> Steve Kondik (aka Cyanogen) himself confirmed they have succeeded to build the ROM and will be
> available to download soon. On Google+ he posted:
> ...


Doesnt that have a Tegra 2? and not the same one as on the touchpad.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Moon2 said:


> Doesnt that have a Tegra 2? and not the same one as on the touchpad.


I know the hardware specs of TP, but I am just jealous.


----------



## andrewc513 (Jul 31, 2011)

Moon2 said:


> Doesnt that have a Tegra 2? and not the same one as on the touchpad.


I'm giddy either way, I have a G Tablet I can yank away from my dad. Since it's also Tegra 2 (and already on CM mainline) I expect it there before the Touchpad.


----------



## Sebz4n (Oct 1, 2011)

I wish I had bought a Hannspad instead of a Touchpad, ICS is already pretty decenetly working on that shit :<


----------



## Moon2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sebz4n said:


> I wish I had bought a Hannspad instead of a Touchpad, ICS is already pretty decenetly working on that shit :<


Haha, I've been thinking the same for the past couple of days.


----------



## Sebz4n (Oct 1, 2011)

Moon2 said:


> Haha, I've been thinking the same for the past couple of days.


Paid almost 200 euroes extra for this device, and I am starting to really regret it


----------



## Moon2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sebz4n said:


> Paid almost 200 euroes extra for this device, and I am starting to really regret it


You mean over the fire sale price? If so, I paid ~ £120 over; but, I can't say I'm regretting it - a bit disappointed, but not its not regret.


----------

